# Deadly black widow spider found at Chatham Dockyard



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow what a find while unloading a car from a container from the us.


BBC News - Deadly black widow spider found at Chatham Dockyard


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Its nothing new they come into the UK on the container loads most of the time dead or undetected but sometimes live ones have a mate that works @ Southampton allsorts come in thats how I know.


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

"deadly"
LOL


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

corpselight said:


> "deadly"
> LOL


 
I know James lol :2thumb:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

Theres wild scorps at most docks in Southern England, I heard a story about a housewife finding a T in a bunch of bananas she bought at a supermarket recently & basking sharks have been spotted off the coase of Cornwall in last 5 years.
I thought black widows are deadly, arn't they?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

spidersnake said:


> Theres wild scorps at most docks in Southern England, I heard a story about a housewife finding a T in a bunch of bananas she bought at a supermarket recently & basking sharks have been spotted off the coase of Cornwall in last 5 years.
> I thought black widows are deadly, arn't they?


 
basking sharks are spotted all the time there a native species


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

it looks far more like a flase widow though..
is it an actually black widow?


----------



## bonibaru (Nov 23, 2010)

Snagged in a Chinese takeaway carton! LOL!


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

Like every other spider, anouther with more rumors than facts 

Yea ok they have potent venom, but in reality, they are not aggressive, and can easily be handled with ease (dont go and do it though, they still can bite ya know :Na_Na_Na_Na... Many of the bite reports are because of human error, or the whole "oh look spider lets throw rocks at it and chase it".... Many of the bite reports start out with, "I was trying on a dusty boot that i left in the garage because i dont wear them anymore" lol, you get the jist ;P, but still non the less, they aint a bad SP, yes again there venom sais diffrent, but in a whole, they just aint really anything to make a big thing of, IF you are aware of what they are capable of, and know that they are pritty docile and DONT chase you to delibratly bite you


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lucybug said:


> Like every other spider, anouther with more rumors than facts
> 
> Yea ok they have potent venom, but in reality, they are not aggressive, and can easily be handled with ease (dont go and do it though, they still can bite ya know :Na_Na_Na_Na... Many of the bite reports are because of human error, or the whole "oh look spider lets throw rocks at it and chase it".... Many of the bite reports start out with, "I was trying on a dusty boot that i left in the garage because i dont wear them anymore" lol, you get the jist ;P, but still non the less, they aint a bad SP, yes again there venom sais diffrent, but in a whole, they just aint really anything to make a big thing of, IF you are aware of what they are capable of, and know that they are pritty docile and DONT chase you to delibratly bite you


but, on the other hand, if one WERE to bite you, the bite is potentially deadly. they have killed children, elderly & sick people, but healthy adults survive the bite- but i would still ruin your day, & most likely put you in hospital.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

What does a black widow spider look like?
The black widow spider is a shiny, inky black spider with a large round tail segment (abdomen). Including its legs, the black widow generally measures from one-half inch to one inch in length. Red to orange-colored markings, usually in the shape of an hourglass, are found on the underside of the belly.

What are the symptoms of a bite?
A black widow spider bite gives the appearance of a target, with a pale area surrounded by a red ring. Severe muscle pain and cramps may develop in the first two hours. Severe cramps are usually first felt in the back, shoulders, abdomen and thighs. Other symptoms include weakness, sweating, headache, anxiety, itching, nausea, vomiting, difficult breathing and increased blood pressure. Young children, the elderly and those with high blood pressure are at highest risk of developing symptoms from a black widow spider bite.

How dangerous are black widow spider bites?
If a black widow spider bites a person, do not panic! No one in the United States has died from a black widow spider bite in over 10 years. Very often the black widow will not inject any venom into the bite and no serious symptoms develop. Wash the wound well with soap and water to help prevent infection.

If muscle cramps develop, take the patient to the nearest hospital. Some victims, especially young children, may be admitted overnight for observation and treatment. There is treatment for a black widow spider bite that can take care of the symptoms. Various medications are used to treat the muscle cramps, spasms and pain of a bite. Black widow spider antivenin is seldom necessary.


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

We have black widow spiders [_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus] _in nearly every garden here but seldom people get bitten and for years there were no human deaths as a result of the bites.

The huge female in the photo was discovered under some debris near a military base in the Negev desert on a herping trip back in 2009.
She was about 3 times the size of an adult black widow and probably had on her menu Anderson's Short-fingered Geckos - Stenodactylus petrii - that are pretty abbundant in that area.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought it was a remarkably non-alarmist report on a spider.

As for everyone laughing at the "deadly" comment, why? They _are_ deadly, and they stress that it's only 5% of cases, usually the elderly or children.


----------



## Snakeylover (Feb 11, 2011)

image

So want!


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> I thought it was a remarkably non-alarmist report on a spider.
> 
> As for everyone laughing at the "deadly" comment, why? They _are_ deadly, and they stress that it's only 5% of cases, usually the elderly or children.


dogs are more deadly by far...
singling out Latrodectus as "one of the most deadly spiders in the world" IS laughable.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

corpselight said:


> dogs are more deadly by far...
> singling out Latrodectus as "one of the most deadly spiders in the world" IS laughable.


I think hedgewitch is is right in saying you are quite laughable and you just proved it with that comment. 
Out of all the spiders in the world there are what, 5 or 6 that have been known to have caused deaths with their bite/venom and one of these spiders is latrodectus. So out of 35 thousand odd species of spider being, one of only 5 or 6 to have been known and recorded to have caused human death with their venom, I think it is a fair comment to say that they are one of the most deadly spiders in the world. I also think it is fair comment to say that you are are a bit on the dim side when I judge you on your posts in this thread, which is why I have explained the obvious as simple as I can in an effort for you to understand it.

If there wasn't a risk of them causeing death then I very much doubt that those laughable people in the anti venom business would go to the trouble of produceing an anti venom which I might add is part of the reason why there havn't been as many deaths from their bites in the years since it was made.
Oh and hippos are more deadly than dogs, just to put yet another non relivent factor in this thread.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Also have to agree with Toby, all in all that was not to over the top and remained factual imo.

If something has caused deaths via the normal action of it's venom even if the risk is low and mainly to children or smaller adults who are otherwise healthy but have a smaller body mass and not due to an allergic response then "potentially deadly" to humans is still a fine description.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i thought they were tiny, that one is quite big. 
very pretty spider.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> I think hedgewitch is is right in saying you are quite laughable and you just proved it with that comment.
> Out of all the spiders in the world there are what, 5 or 6 that have been known to have caused deaths with their bite/venom and one of these spiders is latrodectus. So out of 35 thousand odd species of spider being, one of only 5 or 6 to have been known and recorded to have caused human death with their venom, I think it is a fair comment to say that they are one of the most deadly spiders in the world. I also think it is fair comment to say that you are are a bit on the dim side when I judge you on your posts in this thread, which is why I have explained the obvious as simple as I can in an effort for you to understand it.
> 
> If there wasn't a risk of them causeing death then I very much doubt that those laughable people in the anti venom business would go to the trouble of produceing an anti venom which I might add is part of the reason why there havn't been as many deaths from their bites in the years since it was made.
> Oh and hippos are more deadly than dogs, just to put yet another non relivent factor in this thread.


Are you able to respond to peoples posts, that you dont agree with, without being rude and insulting? Just wondered.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Are you able to respond to peoples posts, that you dont agree with, without being rude and insulting? Just wondered.


no, so you can either put me on ignore or you can take it in the tongue in cheek way in which it is ment. either option is fine by me and I wont complain in the slightest about which you choose.
and by the way this is going off topic so a pm would have been more appropriate (not that I care one way or the other but the mods might).:mf_dribble:

If I overstep the mark I am sure a mod will pull me up for it, like they have before in the past.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

TOMMY972 said:


> We have black widow spiders [_Latrodectus tredecimguttatus] _in nearly every garden here but seldom people get bitten and for years there were no human deaths as a result of the bites.
> 
> The huge female in the photo was discovered under some debris near a military base in the Negev desert on a herping trip back in 2009.
> She was about 3 times the size of an adult black widow and probably had on her menu Anderson's Short-fingered Geckos - Stenodactylus petrii - that are pretty abbundant in that area.
> ...



Off topic, one of my favourate gecko species as S.petrii, they are awesome, I've got breeding groups of S.spetrii, S.stheno and S.dorea, they are amazing things. 

Would love to see some more pics of them in the wild if you have any. 

Jay


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

Spikebrit said:


> Off topic, one of my favourate gecko species as S.petrii, they are awesome, I've got breeding groups of S.spetrii, S.stheno and S.dorea, they are amazing things.
> 
> Would love to see some more pics of them in the wild if you have any.
> 
> Jay


Sorry mate - read your message too late - returned 10 minutes ago from a quick visit to the Judean desert - if I would had read this before leaving home I would have happily turned over a few rock to find a couple and take photos of them for you - sorry again.:blush:

Got some pics in the camera that might compensate for it - after a shower and a cigarette I'll download them to the computer and post 'em in the forum.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

black widows live here where i am... ohio usa...

adams county is next door to me... i live in scioto county... widows are here in both neighboring counties...

Ohio Birds and Biodiversity: The little sheet of horrors

this place is ate-up with spiders though...


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

TOMMY972 said:


> Sorry mate - read your message too late - returned 10 minutes ago from a quick visit to the Judean desert - if I would had read this before leaving home I would have happily turned over a few rock to find a couple and take photos of them for you - sorry again.:blush:
> 
> Got some pics in the camera that might compensate for it - after a shower and a cigarette I'll download them to the computer and post 'em in the forum.


No worries, stenos and Tropiocolotes are some of my all time favourate species. Absolulty love them. 

jay


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

HABU said:


> black widows live here where i am... ohio usa...
> 
> adams county is next door to me... i live in scioto county... widows are here in both neighboring counties...
> 
> ...


I think there is an established colony of latrodectus in Belgium in fact I will just copy and past this from some obsure web site I found:-



> Other _Latrodectus_ species known to be found in Europe include:
> 
> _Latrodectus geometricus_ C. L. Koch 1841 - patchy distribution, recorded from Belgium and Ireland, almost certainly a vagrant introduction from its native USA
> _Latrodectus hasselti_ Thorrell 1770 - this Australian species (with a potentially lethal bite) has been recorded making a brief appearance in Belgium, where it was almost certainly introduced
> ...


I also read somewhere that _Latrodectus hasselti_ could even be in the UK as a container that arrived in Preston contained some and pest control was not entirely sure if they got them all or if some had got out before they could get there. (this was a while back though)


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i hate spider bites... i get them every time i go camping...

they hate to heal very quickly...


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> I think hedgewitch is is right in saying you are quite laughable and you just proved it with that comment.
> I also think it is fair comment to say that you are are a bit on the dim side when I judge you on your posts in this thread, which is why I have explained the obvious as simple as I can in an effort for you to understand it.


Perfectly normal to have an opinion.... but is there any need to get so nasty and personal? :gasp:

Just my opinion......


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> Perfectly normal to have an opinion.... but is there any need to get so nasty and personal? :gasp:
> 
> Just my opinion......


Perfectly normal to have an opinion of my opinion but is there any need to moan about it on a thread about widow spiders, and so baiting me to reply and spoil the thread further. PM woman PM come on this thread is now ruined because of your off topic discussion do we really want another "Baldpoodle is so nasty" sub topic in what was quite a good topic? Start a new thread/topic at the very least.

just my opinion.......

Oh and at the time of this writing it has 6 likes so I can't be the only asshole on here can I now....


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh come on lets not get hard and erect about things lets just stick to the topic.

I like widows I think they are a thing of true beauty they way they weeve about.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Oh come on lets not get hard and erect about things lets just stick to the topic.
> 
> I like widows I think they are a thing of true beauty they way they weeve about.


my false widow is gorgeous.
some nasty web she's got going on though..
it's just a big clump, about 3X the size of her


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> my false widow is gorgeous.
> some nasty web she's got going on though..
> it's just a big clump, about 3X the size of her


 
Yeah we have them in the shed but I just stand and watch them go about there buisness.


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

I guess that you'll like to peek here.:whistling2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> I guess that you'll like to peek here.:whistling2:


 
WOW.. this is in israel right?
never even heard of them.. what's the venom like on them?
it'd be worth lookinbg into buying a CB specemin... if they aren't to similar to true black widows/red backs/ the one that's in NZ 
is it just the 2 'false' widow that are not dwa anybody?


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Baldpoodle said:


> Oh and at the time of this writing it has 6 likes so I can't be the only asshole on here can I now....


One word....... SHEEP! :whistling2: I shall be no longer posting in this section!


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Becky said:


> One word....... SHEEP! :whistling2: I shall be no longer posting in this section!


i don't get it :/


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

First off Baaaa.
At first I was of the same opinion as Toby, but the more I thought about it I realised it it laughable to say that they are deadly really.
Deadly to me would be say an IED, you die or are maimed if you get caught the a blast.
I am not saying that widows are not dangerous or potentially lethal BUT, would you say a coconut is deadly? How people die each year from coconuts falling on their heads?
Would you say watch out that fooking bee is deadly? How many people die each year from anaphylaxis?
How many people world wide die on a road? I never heard any refer to their car as deadly (apart from the old bill if you use it as a deadly weapon).


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here is somthing that might be of interest - concerning the unintentional introduction of black widows and redbacks.

Back in the 90's when I lived in Tokyo there was a real scare in Osaka when it was discovered that Australian redback spiders that arrived to Japan as stowaways in shipments of flowers imported from Australia established colonies in graveyards.
The panic reached pretty serious levels - even that *not a single case* of a person bitten by them was reported!

Back in 2002 I was on a herping trip with a group of friends in the Judean desert near Kfar Adumim [about halfway between Jerusalem and Jericho] when one of guys spotted a tangle web in a crevice in the rock wall near us.
We assumed it to belong to a _Latrodectus tredecimguttatus - the guy pulled out long tweezers and started moving out pebbels and dry grass from the crevice while the rest of us waited without much anticipation smoking and chatting - black widows are pretty common here and nothing to get too excited about. _
_After a few minutes he called me over and by the tone of his voice I could tell that he found something unusual - and he sure did!_
_He handed me a small collecting jar that held a large adult female __Latrodectus mactans!_
_He looked pretty baffled - we all heard stories before about Latrodectus mactans specimens that were found in Israel but that was the first for us: "Do you have any idea how the f**k this thing got here?"_
_As a matter of fact I did - about a mile from us stood out the red slates roofs of Kfar Adumim - where some of the residents immigrated from the USA and brought with them their households' furniture in containers - some of them brought over their garden furniture..._
_Since then we found over the years another 5 or 6 Latrodectus mactans in that area._


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Becky said:


> One word....... SHEEP! :whistling2: I shall be no longer posting in this section!


Don't even worry about him put him on ignore , he's obviously got atitude problems he's always the same


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

I work in pest control and last year had a callout for black widow spiders. No one else would go out and do it. Made me chuckle and I called the ex-squadie surveyor a big baby. They turned out to be Steatoda grossa. I see a lot of Steatoda species in my job. Most of my external bait boxes contain at least one. I also have a beautiful specimen of a Steatoda triangulosa living in the gap between the window and the secondary glazing. She does a great job of catching the flies.

Widows, both false and true, fascinate me.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Becky said:


> One word....... SHEEP! :whistling2: I shall be no longer posting in this section!


 
Just ignore him, hows Tactor?


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Stelios said:


> I am not saying that widows are not dangerous or potentially lethal BUT, would you say a coconut is deadly? How people die each year from coconuts falling on their heads?


It's fair to say that sharks are deadly I'm sure you'll agree so this might interest you ;-)
[URL]http://www.unisci.com/stories/20022/0523024.htm[/URL]
Coconuts are not to be messed with!


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> Widows, both false and true, fascinate me.


Me too - and had a nasty experience because of it back in 2007: a guy that I knew [an asshole that considererd himself as a friend of mine] came by one evening for a drink and a chat and at some point told me that his wife made him cut down on the size of his ctitters collection and then reached into his bag and pulled out a few small plastic boxes and handed them to me as a gift - a Latrodectus pallidus, a nice sized Hogna and some others that toy can find here pretty easily if you have a few hours to spare. 
I thanked him and we continued chatting and drinking.

About a month later he called me on the phone: "Did you like the surprise I left for you?" 

"What surprise?!"

He was silent for a long pause...

"WHAT F**KING SURPRISE?!!!"

"Go and see - I left for you a pregnant black widow in a small black negative box near the skull in your library"

I hurried to look - on the cluttered shelves of my library anything smaller than a bowling ball will easilly go unnoticed..:blush:

Ad there it was - a small black standard Kodak film for camera container - I took it and opened the lid - sure as hell the shithead didn't joke - there was a an adult female black widow inside - and two egg sacks that hatched and were empty... and he sure as hell made a few nice holes in the lid to make sure she'll be able to breath... holes that the spiderlings passed through them easily... 

At that time the flat next door was rented by two soldiers that we half adopted and that used to spend alot of time with us when not on duty - one of them was actually the one to teach me how to play computer games and how to use the computer [yeap - got a computer only in 2007:blush:].

I told them about what happened and the following Thursday night we moved all our arachnids, reptiles, insects, mice & other rodents cages to their flat - over 5 hours 6 people [Yakir - one of my mates came to help too] worked to move the whole lot next door:cussing::cussing::cussing:

The next morning we rellocated our cat + his litterbox and food and water bowls next door, closed all the windows of our flat and I sprayed the contents of 3 big cans of 'RAID' in every possible hiding spot in our flat and locked it for 48 hours - Tommy and my wife went to spend the weekend at my parents and I went to keep company to our deranged cat next door.
The 2 soldiers were on duty for the next few days and I had 
As I reeked with "RAID" I took a shower and washed my clothes, hanged them out to dry and went to sleep for a few hours. 
Woke up in the late afternoon because of loud banging on the door 'next door' - the door of my flat...

Wore quickly the half dried clothes, opened the door and found my upstairs neighbour slightly hysterical and absolutely worried banging on my door - "SMOKE IS COMING OUT OF THE WINDOW OF MY NEXT DOOR NEIGHBOUR!!!":gasp::gasp::gasp:
[that meant the apartment above the one where the critters and me were staying!]
Looked out of the window - she was right!:gasp:

Called the fire brigade - watched how they arrive in a bunch of huge firetrucks - one of 'em got lifted in a special hydraulic ladder to the window [4th floor] and climbed in...
Turned out that the dumb religious c**t that was renting the flat at the time smoked in the toilet and dropped the cigarette butt in a small plastic trash can full of papers that was next to a stack of magazines and went to the synagogue to pray...
When the fireman got in the toilet door was allready on fire...

After all the excitment was over I fed the cat and hung again the clothes out to dry and settled down to watch a movie - munching away on some snacks - a quiet end to 2 long days - fell asleep in front of the TV.
At one oc'lock woke up because of loud banging on the door - got dressed again and opened the door - three gorgeous russian girls holding 2 bottles of vodka - "Roman home?"
"Nope - he's on duty"
Turned out they planned to surprise him...
"Do you like snakes and tarantulas?"
They did - had a hell of a great weekend together - wipe that silly grin off your face - we didn't do anything improper - and please keep in mind my son is a member of this forum...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^sounds like a lot of fun.
is this 'friend' know riddled with knife wounds and tavor rounds lol?


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> ^sounds like a lot of fun.
> is this 'friend' know riddled with knife wounds and tavor rounds lol?


You have a pretty twisted and violent notion about how we live here... 
I am really sorry to let you down but we are not into stabbing and shooting people.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> You have a pretty twisted and violent notion about how we live here...
> I am really sorry to let you down but we are not into stabbing and shooting people.


 
haha.. i'm just kidding 
i know i'd stab 'em if they released a bunch of venemous spiders into my house lol 

and i realised i said know, not now :O


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Becky said:


> One word....... SHEEP! :whistling2: I shall be no longer posting in this section!


And now you yourself are insulting all those users and they did nothing!:whistling2:



> Just ignore him, hows Tactor?





> Don't even worry about him put him on ignore , he's obviously got atitude problems he's always the same


ah the voices of comon sence at last!


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> haha.. i'm just kidding
> i know i'd stab 'em if they released a bunch of venemous spiders into my house lol
> 
> and i realised i said know, not now :O


Just out of curiosity - when was the last time you stabbed anyone?
I think you watched "KILL BILL" too many times...
Before I got married I was an avid collector of swords, knives and bayonnets - never used one to stab a living thing.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> Just out of curiosity - when was the last time you stabbed anyone?
> I think you watched "KILL BILL" too many times...
> Before I got married I was an avid collector of swords, knives and bayonnets - never used one to stab a living thing.


i have a wooden sword lol.
i've actually stabbed 6 people (not really )


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i need to stop derailing these threads lol


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i need to stop derailing these threads lol


You also need to get a life..


----------



## stimy (Jun 12, 2011)

*deadly black widow*

i use to breed them they aint that deadly i had to witch turn into 22 of them


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

stimy said:


> i use to breed them they aint that deadly i had to witch turn into 22 of them


YOU HAD TO WHAT???!!!:gasp:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> YOU HAD TO WHAT???!!!:gasp:


i know.. it's nuts :/
if he's in the uk.. and has not got a dwal, it's illegal to keep, let along breed


----------



## TOMMY972 (Mar 27, 2011)

I reffer to: "i had to witch turn into 22 of them" - what that means?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TOMMY972 said:


> I effer to: "i had to witch turn into 22 of them" - what that means?


one can only imagine..
your guess is as good as mine mate


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm sorry, but i've read through all these posts and cant believe nobody has pointed out that in the video it says: Females are deadly.

I could of told them that fact >_> would rather face a black widow than my girlfriend when i've done something wrong.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> WOW.. this is in israel right?
> never even heard of them.. what's the venom like on them?
> it'd be worth lookinbg into buying a CB specemin... if they aren't to similar to true black widows/red backs/ the one that's in NZ
> is it just the 2 'false' widow that are not dwa anybody?


The white widows (_L. pallidus_) are very nice indeed but still Latro so are still DWAA listed as is the whole genus, and I believe they can still pack a punch.

As for the rest of the dumb dumbs, Friking Vincent Price says they can cause death what else do you need :notworthy:.
YouTube - ‪The Black Widow - Alice Cooper‬‏

and but before anyone asks, yes I am posting under the influence SFW? :blush:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Oderus said:


> The white widows (_L. pallidus_) are very nice indeed but still Latro so are still DWA listed as is the whole genus, and I believe they can still pack a punch.


oh no.. i'll just have to stick to Stetoda for now lol


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've got it, by jove i got it!! : victory:



> i had to witch turn into 22 of them


'i had TWO WHICH TURNED into 22 of them'

i knew i'd work it out eventually :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> i've got it, by jove i got it!! : victory:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahaha.. well done mate.
i knew somebody would get it.
it was like an enigma lol


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> The white widows (_L. pallidus_) are very nice indeed but still Latro so are still DWAA listed as is the whole genus, and I believe they can still pack a punch.
> 
> As for the rest of the dumb dumbs, Friking Vincent Price says they can cause death what else do you need :notworthy:.
> YouTube - ‪The Black Widow - Alice Cooper‬‏
> ...


that video was indeed the most fantastic thing I have seen for a long long while. where oh where can I get myself a spider costum such as those.
great stuff cheers for that.


----------

